# Access: automatische Zuordnung



## apocan42 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

mit dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich als "Grünschnabel" euch allen herzlichst Grüssen. 

Als Access Frischling bin ich dabei ein DB in Access zusammenzubasteln.
Ich möchte gern Mitglieder *automatisch* eine Beitragskategorie zuordnen.
Dafür habe ich zwei Tabellen gemacht. In der einen werden die Mitglieder eingepflegt in der anderen die Beitragskategorien.

Nun möchte ich erreichen, wenn ein Mitglied über zwei Jahre Mitglied ist, dass es automatisch Beitragskategorie eins zudeordnet wird, wenn der Mitglied eine Firma ist, dann soll es der Beitragskategorie zwei zugeordnet werden und wenn der Mitglied über zwei Jahre und Schüler ist, dann soll es der Beitragskategorie drei usw. automatisch zugeordnet werden.

Ist solches machbar? 
Ich würde gern mit If-Bedingungen lösen, aber wüsste keinen Anhaltspunkt oder wäre dies mit einer Abfrage machbar?
Für eine mögliche Lösung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Norbert Eder (26. März 2007)

Herzlich willkommen auf tutorials.de 

Hmm .. wie genau stellst du dir das vor? Durch Angaben bei der Registrierung oder Eingabe der Userdaten könnte diese Zuordnung bereits passieren (unabhängig der Zeit). Wenn es abhängig der Zeit ist, müsste ein Job laufen, der gewisse Gegebenheiten ständig überprüft und entsprechende Aktionen veranläßt.


----------



## apocan42 (27. März 2007)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Wie schon gesagt habe ich zwei Tabellen (Mitglieder/Beitragskategorie) und diese sind miteinander verknüpft.
Jetzt habe ich eine Abfrage erstellt, wo es die Mitglieder auflistet die keine Beiträge geleistet haben. Die Abfrage wird ausgeführt nach Eingabe eines Parameters, es wird das Jahr eingegeben in dem es die Mitglieder auflisten soll die keine Beitragsleistung erbracht haben.

Das macht es auch, aber es soll auch eben diese Beitragskategorie zuordnen können.

Ich hoffe, dass ich es einigermaßen erklären konnte.

Am besten gebe ich ein Beispiel.
Ich möchte erfahren welche Mitglieder im Jahr 2005 kein Beitrag geleistet hat.
Dafür rufe ich diese Abfrage auf und gebe das Jahr 2005 als Parameter weiter.
Es listet alle Mitglieder auf, die eben keinen Beitrag geleistet haben.(das funktioniert)
Aber ich will auch angezeigt haben, was die einzelnen Mitglieder im Jahr 2005 als Beitrag bezahlen sollten. 
Und da komme ich nicht weiter.
Wie könnte ich das Problem, die ich hoffentlich schilder konnte, am besten erledigen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## apocan42 (31. März 2007)

Hallo Norbert Eder,

Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter.

kann man diesen Job in eine Abfrage einbauen?

Und kannst du mir das bitte erläutern wie dieses gemacht wird?

Wäre sehr dankbar


----------

